# Well Pump



## radmers (Feb 17, 2014)

I've been trying to determine what amount of wattage would be enough to run a well pump (3/4 hp maybe). I've heard 2500 but is that start up or when running? In order to make sure we had enough power for that, would a 3000 watt solar or wind system be enough?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I run a 8500 peak,5000 constant for our 4" submersible


----------



## radmers (Feb 17, 2014)

Wow---thanks!


----------



## coldbluesteel (Dec 23, 2013)

Volts x amps = watts. Have an amp meter? Check starting amps. If not, add at least 20 percent.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Check your inverters specs for max surge load.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

radmers said:


> I've been trying to determine what amount of wattage would be enough to run a well pump (3/4 hp maybe). I've heard 2500 but is that start up or when running? In order to make sure we had enough power for that, would a 3000 watt solar or wind system be enough?


There are lots of variable here including is your well 240v or 120?

What is your pump drawing?

What is your battery bank?

My point is this

1. get a slow start well pump that doesn't surge as much as the old school do

2. I would suggest a 240v inverter instead of the more common 120v inverters, more voltage is cheaper than less if you have the battery bank to support it

3. Get and burry a 1000 gallon propane tank to supplement the solar system you will use, as unless you are in Nevada you will need it.

4. OK back to the main question, the amount you will need to run your pump isn't based upon some arbitrary number but will be based upon how much you intend to run the pump.

I will not do a 5, as the parameters are so large that we need more information.

My suggestion is to install a 24 volt system, hook up what you want to use and then see if the system preforms with your current load.

This isn't really rocket science as your local weather conditions and load on the system will affect the outcome.

I find myself balancing the workload depending on the time of year

So when it is really cold my chest freezers don't run much so I adjust weather my refrigerator will be on or off the grid.

When it is warm my freezers (2) run a LOT but the sun is usually out is force and I can even run my small air conditioner off the grid and save extra money.

If you are only thinking about running a well pump then I SALUTE you as you are smarter than half the people on this blog.

Water is key, so my suggestion is this

get a 24 volt system

That means 2x 12 volt batteries in series and then get a 24v inverter

Hook that to your freezer

Also get a battery monitor that tells you what the charge level is on your battery bank

Backwoodsolar.com is who I use for those parts

Track the solar output in your area to the input from the solar panels and adapt

I have used backwoodsolar for a couple years and they ship good product.


----------



## quinnbrian (Mar 6, 2014)

There is a deep water well pump , that uses just solar . It has it's own solar panels, hooked directly to a slow moving well pump( no batteries, just solar panels), when the sun shines , the pump, pumps. You pump the water into a holding tank or old cistern. And then you pump the water around your home using, low watt/amp pumps. And yes I know....if the sun doesn't shine the pump doesn't pump, but there is a back up , that is connected to your generator or battery bank, just in case .
Has anyone tried this type of well system? I'm building a new home , off grid and was thinking of using this type of system.
And Coldbluesteel is right on the money, Volts x amps = watts. You can look on the side of the motor ( water pump you are buying)and it will have all specs on a label.
I have a drilled well now, with a 1/2 horse power submersible pump in it ( 155 feet down)......I made a mistake when I bought it, and bought 120 volt model...32 amps on start up. The fan on my inverter does over time on start up .The inverter is a 48 volt /220,240 volt system , rated at 5500 watts, continuous . I already know that I'm going to have to stack another 5500 watt inverter, in the house when it done.
Cheers
Brian


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

quinnbrian said:


> There is a deep water well pump , that uses just solar . It has it's own solar panels, hooked directly to a slow moving well pump( no batteries, just solar panels), when the sun shines , the pump, pumps. You pump the water into a holding tank or old cistern. And then you pump the water around your home using, low watt/amp pumps. And yes I know....if the sun doesn't shine the pump doesn't pump, but there is a back up , that is connected to your generator or battery bank, just in case .
> Has anyone tried this type of well system? I'm building a new home , off grid and was thinking of using this type of system.
> And Coldbluesteel is right on the money, Volts x amps = watts. You can look on the side of the motor ( water pump you are buying)and it will have all specs on a label.
> I have a drilled well now, with a 1/2 horse power submersible pump in it ( 155 feet down)......I made a mistake when I bought it, and bought 120 volt model...32 amps on start up. The fan on my inverter does over time on start up .The inverter is a 48 volt /220,240 volt system , rated at 5500 watts, continuous . I already know that I'm going to have to stack another 5500 watt inverter, in the house when it done.
> ...


I would love to hear more about your off grid home project. Best of luck and I hope to hear more. Maybe pics if you are able. Thanks


----------



## quinnbrian (Mar 6, 2014)

No problem, Slippy I have the foundation dug ( last fall) and I'm just waiting for the 2 feet of snow to go away, and I'll get the footing started. It's been 2 years in the making, but I can start to see the light at the (start) end of the tunnel. LOL
Cheers
Brian


----------

